# no mobile home zoning



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I purchased a property in Denton twp with a mobile home on it. the subdivision has approx 90% mobile homes in it. the zoning was changed so we cant pull the mobile home out and replace it with a newer one. but the lots are configured so a mobile home is all that will fit the lot.

so how can I force the twp to change the zoning ?

it just would not be worth it to build a home in between my neighbors mobile homes.
I heard a attorney got it changed in a twp near gladwin


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I hate to say it, but I seriously doubt that you're going to be able to _force_ the township to do _anything_. You're more than likely out of luck. Zoning changes are a real pain in the butt and difficult to get done. It looks like it's already been done once, I doubt that you'll be able to get it switched back without a _*LOT*_ of blood, sweat, tears, and _*DOLLARS*_.

Good luck!

John


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

You should be able to petition the township for a variance. The fact that all the surrounding homes are mobile homes will be to your favor. The key with any request is to get the support of the neighbors first. If they're on your side, then you have a decent chance. If you can get them to write letters or sign a petition in your favor that's all the better. 
Also, do yourself a huge favor and don't mention anything about property taxes! I've seen many a homeowner break out the "I pay property taxes" That's a sure way to get on the wrong side of those making the decision.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a hard time believing that the zoning has changed on what was most likely a planned unit development specifically for mobile homes. My assumption would be that the "no mobile homes" ordinance applies only to property located in the res or ag districts not to a PUD for such. I could be wrong though. Have you contacted the zoning admin about this to verify the ordinance is applicable to this subdivision, that would be my first step.

The criteria for granting a variance is part of the adopted zoning ordinance, get your self a copy of that and review it as it applies to your situation. This should give you an idea of what the ZBA will be taking into consideration when making there decision. Support from your neighbors won't hurt, but it doesn't do much good if you can't meet ALL the criteria required for granting a variance.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Is Prudenville going upscale on us? :lol:


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

You need to contact the Mobile home commission in Okemos MI, just north of Jolly Road on Okemos road. I had to do so when I moved one in on the lot I live on. Last I knew the township has to get permission from the Government to stop you as long as the mobile home meets the HUD requirements. It has been a few years but I think it is worth a try.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

Jekart said:


> I have a hard time believing that the zoning has changed on what was most likely a planned unit development specifically for mobile homes. My assumption would be that the "no mobile homes" ordinance applies only to property located in the res or ag districts not to a PUD for such. I could be wrong though. Have you contacted the zoning admin about this to verify the ordinance is applicable to this subdivision, that would be my first step.
> 
> The criteria for granting a variance is part of the adopted zoning ordinance, get your self a copy of that and review it as it applies to your situation. This should give you an idea of what the ZBA will be taking into consideration when making there decision. Support from your neighbors won't hurt, but it doesn't do much good if you can't meet ALL the criteria required for granting a variance.


some good info from your post and others here.
they supposidly changed it a few years back. they are telling me it has to be atleast 18 foot wide, and you cant move a 18 foot load in michigan.
there are several single wide mobile homes in there that are pig stys.
but there are double wide homes that are just as bad.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

When it comes to zoning it doesn't matter what others are doing. They want to talk to you about what you are doing. I know, I've been there... and in fact, I'm still there.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...on the information presented. The regulation of the placement and use of pre-manufactured housing has been the subject of significant litigation over the last 25 years or so at both the trial and appellate court levels throughout Michigan. You need to consult with an attorney who is familar with zoning and land use law and the numerous appellate decisions in this often tricky area of the law.

This has absolutely nothing to do with whether an 18 foot wide can be transported on a highway in Michigan. The Mobile Home Commission may be able to give you some general information on this topic; I suspect that they will not give you any opinions.

Don't wish to burst any bubbles, here, but I have more than a passing familiarity with that which I speak. Consult with an expert and make sure you have a copy of all applicable ordinances or other regulations enforced in that township regarding residential housing...mobile and "stick built." Notice that I said "...enforced *in* that township" and not "enforced *by* the township." Sometimes, there may be multiple layers of approvals in the process.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

and as of recent, there is a fine line with definitions of mobile, manufactured, and modular...their terminology may be wrong....mobile now refers to anything built before 1976.....just sayin:coolgleam


----------

